# جولة في مصنع لأستخراج النفط. فيديو



## predator7 (14 ديسمبر 2010)

في هذه الحلقة من برنامجن "نبض المستقبل" ستزورون جمهورية تتارستان، احدى جمهوريات روسيا. هناك سنتعرف عل عدة مدن يعتبر النفط أساسا لرخائها. سيدور الحديث في هذه الحلقة عن أحدث وسائل استخراج النفط والتكنولوجيات المستخدمة في هذا المجال. سنزور معكم أقدم وأكبر حقول النفط في تتارستان. سنعرف ماهي المنجزات التي حققها العلماء الروس للحفاظ على استمرار الانتاج في هذا الحقل حتى الآن.

ستسمعون وترون كيف يمكن استخراج النفط من طبقتين حاملتين للنفط في وقت واحد. وكيف يجرى حفر الآبار اذا كانت هاتان الطبقتان على عمق مائة متر فقط . سترون كيف تبدو اللصقة المعدنية . ستفهمون الغرض منها وكيفية استخدامها.
 في هذه الحلقة نولي اهتماما خاصا بالنفط القطراني ..ماهوهذا النفط ؟ وفيم تتجلى الصعوبة في استخراجه؟ وماهي اختراعات العلماء الحديثة التي تسهل هذه المهمة؟ وعموما ماوجه الطرافة في هذا الحل؟

http://arabic.rt.com/prg_pulse_of_the_future/54877
​


----------



## تولين (17 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله بك وجزاك الخير للافادة


----------



## asal_80_77 (17 ديسمبر 2010)

_جزاك الله كل خير_


----------

